# NV's SS jungle



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey folks, here we go. Round two with super soil. Here's the line up...

Deep Chunk (seed run, from seed)

Ken's Granddaddy Purple (from Ken Estes place)

Banana Kush 1 (could be a mislabled Rhino Wreck? THC)

Banana Kush 2 (in veg, a _stinky_ biotch. THC)

Green Crack aka Green Dream aka Green Goddess aka Cush aka... (here we go again. Still looking for what I know. Fingers crossed... Harborside)

LUI x2 (this is a crazy plant. Not at all what I expected. An absolute monster, and tough as nails. From seed)

Pre '98 Bubba Kush (gifted to me by one hell of a good dude. I still owe him one...)

Purple Urkle (Harborside)

I flipped most of this, + 2 DC males, on Friday (1/15/2010) I held back the '98, Urkle and Ken's GDP due to the fact that everything I have is 24" to 30"+ and these were no where near that. Hopefully I can get them in soon.

Ok, so what's different NV?

This run I have shortened the buckets by one rung (see my last gj. These are referred to as "NV's condo bucket system" by Art Vandolay. Easily one of the funniest dudes I have ever had the pleasure to interact with on the internet!)

I have also reduced the total amount of SS to about 7". I left plenty of room incase a top dress is needed.

You will see my room has 9 condo buckets in it so far. Some of these have two plants each in them (the exception being the '98 @ 3 plants per...) There are 3 more going in for a total of 12. 12 8 gal containers needing as little as a 3 x 4 space!! How's them apples? That's a total of 24 30" plants rockin the SS! These plants have all been aggressively lollied for cola only (only way to make them all fit) and under a lumatek 1,000w.

EDIT: Qmans journal here..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=623234#post623234

Sooo, with out further distraction, welcome to the jungle baby!


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

Sweet jeebus! You know where you are....your in the jungle baby! Nv You deff got the growing thang down! Have you smoked the bkush before? Sounds like a interesting strain.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

I just harvested a grow of Bubba Kush and let me tell ya bro, this ain't your granddaddy's dope, that's for damn sure!:hubba:  In my book, this is almost as good as it gets, a first class "all 'rounder". Not saying it's the best, just saying that if there was a ranking of best weed known you won't find BK anywhere near the bottom of that list. It's _always_ a contender. Wether or not I have actually ever smoked the real pre '98, I cannot say with any certainty. Honestly, never having grown it I just don't know. But my source is beyond reputable and this time I will know for sure. Can't wait bro. The Bubba I grew is almost _too_ much and the '98 should be even better. I just hope I can do right by it. My last Bubba wasn't exactly an easy grow, it still had a few issues, even with the SS. However, I think the '98 will be much more stable. If you have access bro, grow it for sure. You won't regret it


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

Waiting for it to arrive from the tude by way of greenhouse seeds!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

very cool nvthis..is the top dress needed because of watering compounding the dirt? ty


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm excited to watch this one!  Love the variety man!

Chef I've been wanting to get a BK also...I didn't know GHS had one, thanks I'll take a look.  I've been seriousely considering Cannacopia's BK crosed with their Deep Chunk indica...and it's cheap!  Like 35 bucks for 10!  I just wish I knew someone who has grown them so I knew kinda what to expect.

NV...does your Deep Chunk come from Cannacopia?  If so have you grown their gear b4?

Lovin it NV!


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

I have never grown Cannacopia gear, but I will say there have got to be some sick plants waiting to be found in those mixes. Deep Chunk x BK? At that price? C'mon, that's just dank in a bag. I would buy those more than once, and just keep plugging at it til I got a real real good keeper.

The top dress is just incase I misjudge the starting amount of SS (plant dependant) and need a little extra boost during flowering. 

I have been waiting for someone to dive into the GH Bubba and see what comes out. That will be a fun journal bro.


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2010)

The first time I saw the bubba chunk, it was impressive. I'm not knocking Bubba, but I personally like some of the crosses out there that have faster veg time and even more yield. I got the strawberry bubbas going now, I really want to try motas star kush ( sensi star x pre 98 bubba kush) that I have just sitting around. I had a chance to get Swerve's bubba S1 and didn't jump on it. But I'm not to fond of GH and their breeding program. I would rather get swerve's tahoe og or sfv bx2 than GH seeds. It would be an interesting comparison though.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

Agreed! Double agreed and triple agreed Umbra. I personally wouldn't mind giving OGR's Fire Bubba a run of my own. That stuff just looks down right scary. Looks like it might be the best Bubba x he has done yet. You know she's not a great yeilder but I would even take that over The White x Bubba I think (obviously I've tried neither and base that soley on rep and report but wow! Have you seen the insanity? I know you have bro ). 

The pre '98 is mighty slow alrighty, and seems to hold company with the Ken's and Urkle like a tribe of pigmys. 

The Strawberry Bubba sounds real nice. Hope it's a good one for you! I got some Strawberry Diesel once. Outdoor. It smelled/looked great. I took two hits and threw it away. It made the inside of my nose burn so badly it was like I had snorted that crusty stuff off my truck battery. You know I would try it again grown under different conditions, but that sample was awful! The Strawberry Bubba sounds like a much nicer mix


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Pulling up a chair...gotta see this one....great line up...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

*Q:* Anyone know what happens when you cut the best batch of clones in your life and they root in record time and are icons of perfect mj health, get them finally planted and they burst to life, then add 3.5 grams of acetylsalicylic acid to a gallon of water and pour over your nice new plants before you realize you forgot to ph?

*A:* You get to cut a new batch of clones!!! lol 

Yeah, yeah we're all human. 

Actually some of them weathered the acidic environement ok. LUI didn't seem phased at all. Green Crack screamed like a little school girl and fell right the hell over. Ken's GDP saw what Green Crack did and about fainted. '98 flipped Ken the bird and seems fine. So does the Banana Kush. C'mon, I gotta find the humor in all this somehow


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> *Q:* Anyone know what happens when you cut the best batch of clones in your life and they root in record time and are icons of perfect mj health, get them finally planted and they burst to life, then add 3.5 grams of acetylsalicylic acid to a gallon of water and pour over your nice new plants before you realize you forgot to ph?
> 
> *A:* You get to cut a new batch of clones!!! lol
> 
> ...



Good luck...sounds like you hve a school bus full of children on your hands....I say pull the bus over and whoop Green Cracks A$$...........


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Good luck...sounds like you hve a school bus full of children on your hands....I say pull the bus over and whoop Green Cracks A$$...........


 
:rofl: lol, I hear that Hammy!


----------



## 420benny (Jan 21, 2010)

This show is going to be entertaining. Can't wait, lol.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm a little high and I'm a little tired and I have made a decision. I _hate_ the term "lollipopped". We all use it, we all know what it means, but why? Who started using this lame term anyway? Time for something different. I don't wanna go around saying I lollipopped something all my life. Y'all help me think of something different like... I dunno, just not "lollipopped" for christs sake. Can we call it 'bottom pruned' or something? Wait... That sounds equally lame. How about a 'Brazilian trim'? Hmm, dumb.. This is gonna be harder than I thought. Time for bed. I will think of something tomorrow, if I even remember thinking about this


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 21, 2010)

well nv i gotta say that you have a great selection to :watchplant: . mind if i :watchplant: along.:48: . when the time is right for me, between a week before flowering and flowering, i strip my ladies down  :hubba: . i get a good idea of what is not going to get the light it deserves and then i strip her down good . it may not refer to the actual end result i.e. lollipopping  but my vote is call it stripping her down lol. good luck on the rest of the grow, ill be keeping an interested eye.  happy growing.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 26, 2010)

whats happening bro? you know i could'nt go late night slumming without stopping in.lol...sounds good. looks good. it's gotta be all good...lol...

i been up hunting a mouse down with my bb gun pistol. sshhh. the ol lady is sleeping. she would have a canip. they like the dogs food, so thats where i set up on 'em. lol...lol...got one right off the dish last night, and one last week. ha. who needs a mouse trap?...lol...lol...

yeah. i seem to have a bit 'o fun while partaking in the bk i did. it is frosty, double dank. i could, and did scrape off a knife of pure trichs, and straight up knife hit 'em. whew, you talk about heart racing, break out in sweat, stoned, that was it there baby. lol...

time for plan b...night vision. lol...lol...grow 'em big...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 26, 2010)

Brother Irish, thanks for stopping in man. I'm sweatin' it kinda bad right now. I installed a new wall mount fan in my room and left a light bulb plugged in by accident. So day eight of flowering was 36 straight hours of light!:shocked: :doh:  

I am capable of some serious boneheaded moves, but this last one really got me. I am totally considering not letting myself anywhere near my plants unless 100% sober. I dunno. With this latest stupid move, and offing some of my babies last week because I was to high to remember to ph something, got me to thinking I can't trust myself to maintain around my grow anynore unless I am 100%... This is really torturing my poor brain here. Hopefully I got solid genetics going on and they'll burn right through without a problem. I say hopefully 'cause in real life that's just stupid! Only time will tell. Least I'll know what DC not to pollenate, eh? 

I'll get some pics up this week, if I didn't totally wreck this grow already. Expect the worst, hope for the best. I'm an idiot.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 26, 2010)

nv man all seemed good until like you said couple boneheaded moves. oh well bro, i know how that goes as i too am recouping from a bonehead move. skimpping on coco & going w/ pet store crap as was closer & cheaper. doh! theyll make it. sending anti hermie mojo your way. take care & cant wait to see these explode.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 27, 2010)

DFW bro, I hope we _all_ get a chance to see them explode!  I got a bunch of 3+ footers trimmed for cola only growth. I really wanna seem 'em go. I got a couple LUI and it's possible these could be just off the hook cola wise. They're real monsters for sure..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 27, 2010)

NVthis, i think i now NV u....i though my setup was cool....


----------



## nvthis (Jan 27, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> NVthis, i think i now NV u....i though my setup was cool....


 
Hey thanks Puff! It's not much man, really. We all have our visions of the perfect growroom and I wish I had better... Like my flower room. When it's packed, there is no getting in there. I literally have to dismantel the darn thing just to get to the plants in the back. But, what the heck am I complaining for? Just glad to do it, ya know?

The veg room I built from the ground up. It's nothing really. Just a frame with a Panda cover. It measures 10' long x5' tall x3' deep. It did turn out kind of cool though. If you could stand next to it you would see how really simple it is. It's all 2x4 and abs. Extremely sturdy. You and me and any two other peeps could easily stand on it. I made it in two 5' sections, so I can configure it how ever I like.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 29, 2010)

hey now. how goes things your way? i see your girls have thier pants on the floor, waiting for big D daddy from cincinnati to drop by. lol. lol...

hey, i know all about playing dr, and man with the plan, in the grow after partaking in a round of rhino. ... then, you go back in there in a few days, and thats the new look. ... and you forget what you did, because you did'nt take any negligible notes that you could read anyway... why is it that we have the greatest ideas when were toking? if only we would wait til the following day to act on them...lol...lol...

i'm the same way Nv. i always wanna get in there , and do anything once i've smoked one...kinda like now. lol. i'm actually going to do some transplants. what could go wrong?. lol. lol...

wheres the pics? i need visuals bro. lol. spacey, trippy visuals. lol...lol...

later bro...Irish...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

pics please!


----------



## nvthis (Jan 29, 2010)

Pics on the way....


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 30, 2010)

where are they coming from??


----------



## IRISH (Jan 30, 2010)

ta2. you can't rush the artiste'. lol. (we may need crowd control bro).lol.lol.

been over to hang with ya twice in two days. yep. still no Nv home. so, i'm knocking louder, cause i seen movement in there. lol. lol. lol. 

ok. i'm going to take a look around the back now...don't shoot...just me...LOL.lol...

i can't hide from my bro's Nv. they don't go away! they will go around back, and knock on the dam windows, like a group of JW's invading. even when i holler go away, i'm busy. they wanna know with what?. lol. lol. can't even get a leg up w/o someone knocking, or ringing the phone. dam!!!

just a couple lil ol pics will do it for me, and i'll go back to doing what i was doing. hmm? what was i doing? lol...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 30, 2010)

Irish, try answering the door in the Misses pink bath robe with a cowboy hat and cowboy boots and a loaded 12w gauge... They'll stop knocking soon enough!:giggle: (works for JW's too! lol)

Ok, tonight I will be trimming bud sites and flipping my last three.. There will be a ton o' pics. I was gonna do this last night but ended up going out instead...

So far everything looks good. I think I just may have gotten through that little light screw up with no harm done.


----------



## Dahova (Jan 30, 2010)

Nv 
man you got some nice strains. I also Have the Pre 98s a great gift they were, you should love it. I have also crossed the chunk withcheese we will see in time how that ends up.

Great job pal enjoy the goods soon enough


----------



## nvthis (Jan 30, 2010)

Dahova said:
			
		

> Nv
> man you got some nice strains. I also Have the Pre 98s a great gift they were, you should love it. I have also crossed the chunk withcheese we will see in time how that ends up.
> 
> Great job pal enjoy the goods soon enough


 
Cool man. I'm not crossing anything this round, just going for straight dc seed. These have already been grown out by a bud and we're still looking for 'the one'. Once we get in a good groove, then we'll be looking to try her against other stuff. I'll be doing the same next round with Ortega (if the beans even germ. They are a bit aged, coming up on the 5 year mark..)

There is one nice plant in this bunch. When Q was done with her she had turned so purple it looked like she was torched... I couldn't really taste any 'purple' though, just more hashy flavored.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, here's what it looks like. Actually, not too much to even look at yet. Irish, the one on the far right (pic w/ the tape measure) is the beast I call LUI! 

Finally got the room filled. 12 buckets! Not a lot of room for pics. This is gonna be work


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 31, 2010)

Geeeeez, nv.  You going to smoke all that by yourself?


----------



## nvthis (Jan 31, 2010)

Well.....

Not unless you got a fight booked to Cali in a couple of months bro 

Not likely man 

I'll give a good deal away to a small handful of friends, as usual.

Besides, most are trimmed for single cola only. Probably not the best idea for maximizing yield..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 31, 2010)

looks good nv. have you run 2 plants in buckets b4? just curious how they act w/ eachother. kinda like sharing a room w/ a sibling. cant wait to c those donkey d's swinging...lol


----------



## nvthis (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I'm hoping it works out good bro. It'll be real nice come harvest time. Hoprfully it will be an easy trim. Trimming colas is always fun. It's all the little stuff that's a PIA. 

They seem to be doing fine. I pushed a little harder with the '98. They're 3 to a bucket.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 31, 2010)

wow 3 trees to a 5g bucket! they all about 30-36"? just trying to envision that root mass.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 31, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> wow 3 trees to a 5g bucket! they all about 30-36"? just trying to envision that root mass.


 
I flipped the pre '98 last night. They didn't quite make it to 30". More like about 20'. And these are Condos. They look like 5 gal, but they are 7-8 gal. The last grow with these buckets had awesome root mass, but didn't even come close to maxing out the space in the Condos when they were 9-10 gal. 

These are all pretty tall, but not wide at all. In veg I rarely even feed them and they were in plain Happy Frog. When the bottom leaves started looking under nurished, I trimmed them off. The branches also. I didn't intend to not feed them, but with all growth going up and the large part of the vegetation at the very top, they were always healthy and never looked in need. I think I fed them once at about 4 1/2 weeks. By about two months the dc were starting to really feel it. That's when I transplanted to their final buckets. I know that sounds weird but I'm telling you, they did fine. A two month veg with just one feeding (maybe two, but I definitely remember the one) in 1 gal pots. How's THAT for anti-conventional??? Well, whatever works man.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 31, 2010)

so these condo buckets i saw mention of them before. art vandolay named 'em if i remember, right? anyhow what did you do cut out bottom of one & make it adjustable some how to vary size you want to grow in? how mush ss in bottom of buckets & what soil are you useing in upper layer? sorry for the questions as i prolly should read ur last gj, but im lazy. take it easy


----------



## nvthis (Feb 1, 2010)

yes, just cut them in half. You need to cut them in half so they're stable. Then take the top half and slide it into another whole bucket with drain holes drilled up through the bottom. This will give you a slightly more than 6 gal bucket. Slide another rung on top of that and you get somewhere in the 7-8 gal range. one more gets you in the 9 gal range and so on. 

I used about 7" of super soil in the bottom of these, with a half and half layer about 5" thick on that. Then plain Happy Frog to transplant in. I had a bunch of pics showing how, but lost them when my copmuter crashed. I'll look around for the link...

EDIT: Ok  Bro, try that first link in my sig.. The pics are in the first post.


----------



## Qman (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice looking start there nv :hubba:

I'm curious to see how your Double/triple come out. My affy and DC that I ran doubles in 10gal. pots, did just OK, 1 plant was a hog (my BPOTM for instance) in both containers...


----------



## Qman (Feb 1, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I'm a little high and I'm a little tired and I have made a decision. I hate the term "lollipopped". We all use it, we all know what it means, but why? Who started using this lame term anyway? Time for something different. I don't wanna go around saying I lollipopped something all my life. Y'all help me think of something different like... I dunno, just not "lollipopped" for christs sake. Can we call it 'bottom pruned' or something? Wait... That sounds equally lame. How about a 'Brazilian trim'? Hmm, dumb.. This is gonna be harder than I thought. Time for bed. I will think of something tomorrow, if I even remember thinking about this



Hey *nv*, I had a thought about your "lollipop" debate

When I think of lollipop I think of Marilyn Monroe (the iconic dress blowing up pic, that we all know) so how about "monroed". I mean we all know she was a stoner... 
I know, I know that was dumb but   I'm high...

I'm preparing my journal so we can do a head-to-head run with SS and the same strains. 

We growing a little differently BUT we are both running the same strains and SS and 1000k, so it will be a great comparison....


----------



## nvthis (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome Q! I think it would be a hoot bro.. Put it up and I'll even edit in a link to it on the first post of this thread!! Glad yer here bro. This will be fun!


----------



## Qman (Feb 1, 2010)

It's already up bro

I'll edit your journal into mine too, tho most everyone will look at yours first


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 2, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> yes, just cut them in half. You need to cut them in half so they're stable. Then take the top half and slide it into another whole bucket with drain holes drilled up through the bottom. This will give you a slightly more than 6 gal bucket. Slide another rung on top of that and you get somewhere in the 7-8 gal range. one more gets you in the 9 gal range and so on.
> 
> I used about 7" of super soil in the bottom of these, with a half and half layer about 5" thick on that. Then plain Happy Frog to transplant in. I had a bunch of pics showing how, but lost them when my copmuter crashed. I'll look around for the link...
> 
> EDIT: Ok Bro, try that first link in my sig.. The pics are in the first post.


 
cool thanks for the info. id give yah some rep but i gotta go spread it elsewhere.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 2, 2010)

woo-hoo bro. i see your LUI kickin the crap outta all else...when i opened that first pic, a memory from long ago came back to me...i got talked into going to a renissance fair with some friends. (what a hoot). well , i did'nt dress up in all the garb as all others were from times of old. and this hot chick walked up to the hot chick with me , and said, "me lady, your man is naked". lol...lol...lol...

(meaning::: i was'nt wearing a sword on my side). ...

and thats what i thought when i seen your girls. lol...lol...( Nv, your ladies are naked).lol...lol... ...oh, the heck(ll) with it, show 'em your sword. lol...lol...

2, and three per bucket? hmmm? did ya see mine? 3, and 4 per. lol...lol...whatever works, right?

whats up Q. Doc. Art? 

looking great brother. 'bout time you broke out that LUI...lol...rock on bro...Irish...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 2, 2010)

nodda alotta there irish. how you been? funny story. yeah renissance fest is funny as w/ your story. was it the one in holly? i go every year cause my wife & daughter like it, guess i do too. they finally got a nice homebrew section which is very nice. anyhow sorry nv for getting off topic. later fellas


----------



## nvthis (Feb 4, 2010)

Wanna see something cool? Wanna see what a beast my Banana Kush is? Remember when I fried some of my clones a few weeks back? One I was afraid to loose (completely unfounded, but at the time? Well, you know..) was the Banana, so I cut off of her at 2 weeks flower. Now, we all know the drill. You can take clones while your plants are in flower, it will just take longer to root. Right? Well, right??

Here is Banana Kush, _exactly_ a 6 day old cut from my 14 day flowering tree... Her cuts didn't even root this fast when taken from her vegetative state. Weird. You can see she obviously has some flowers on top. And, yes, a root out the bottom! Go girl!!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 5, 2010)

So we are coming up on week 3. Everything is looking pretty good and I think I may have lost about 5 days with the lighting thing, but no problems. I will get some pics up later or maybe tomorrow. I may be changing the plan (again) due to some new arrivals in the mail. Check it out....

These ought to make for a descent show...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 6, 2010)

that looks good. man ive been wanting to try raskals gear but i cant find on any legit site. im guessing you got em @ a dispenciary?


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2010)

Yo NV, those whites frost up real nice. I've run ogr whitegum and it is a great plant. You know I'm running his strawberry right now. What's funny is that the plant pales compared to the sonic fly. BBP did a great gj at another site on the SB. With your skills, you will bring out its full genetics. Definitely bpotm material.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice show nvthis
Sounds like you and Qman are going to be doing a little sub soil/condobucket/top sub strain head off. Sounds fun!
Are those OG Raskals sub genetics as well?
Man those sound like some top shelf genes floating around.

Awsesome show thanks for sharing, Peace!

MBT


----------



## nvthis (Feb 6, 2010)

*DFW-* I could kick myself bro.. EDIT hAHA! Sorry, wrong breeder! I just read that!! at Harborside last year and passed on them (maybe a little over a year ago). OGR doesn't have anything out right now that I know of. I ordered these like two months ago. He should be getting a bunch of stuff out sometime later this month. Hopefully he drops the FireBubba again. That stuff just looks crazy insane. If you live in Cali, one of his dispensary drops is probably the most hassle free, if you get there in time. And you're right, he only goes through a very small handful of websites.

*Umbra-* Thanks man. I can only hope that I do her justice. I'll be running her here at MP for sure. As far as BBP goes, that dude is just in a different league. Definitely one of the bros I look up to. I hope he comes back to MP now that... Well, you know.

*MBT-* Hey bro, thanks for stopping by man. Q and me are both running a lot of the same stuff in SS, but the similarities end there (actually, that doesn't leave a lot, does it? lol). Nah man, Q can grow, and he has learned his own habits and tricks along the way, same as us all. My Afgooey can't compare to his. He's just got magic with that plant. But he says the same about my BK, so when we get together after a good harvest, we both walk away pretty happy 

Ok, so it's week three (for most of it). I installed a wall mount fan and it's been hit or miss with that thing. It certainly frees up some space, but it beats the hell out of my plants! I got some pretty tattered leaves from all the rubbing against each other going on.

The DC is a sloooooww budder. Can't believe she finishes in 55 days! I am almost half way there already and still waiting on her to just blow up. And waiting...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Irish, here's the LUI beast! Gonna be four huge colas on her (hopefully bro)


----------



## nvthis (Feb 6, 2010)

Pre '98 BK.. Well, I would like to have vegged her much bigger, but just ran out of time. She's the shorty in the box alright, but this is the first time I have ran her, so hopefully I will learn a thing or two this round. Like my other BK, she probably loves the SS the best.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 6, 2010)

Green Crack, Banana Kush (supposedly) and an unknown. Hey, guess what? This GC cut actually smells like.... GREEN CRACK!!! Dang, finally?? Haha! Hey Q, it doesn't smell a thing like red rope licorice!:yay:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 6, 2010)

Say g'nite!


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking nice nv, will be trying your bucket method on my next grow. Must have a killer root system 

Best of luck with the rest of your grow


----------



## nvthis (Feb 6, 2010)

I gotta tell ya Cunga, this isn't a perfected deal yet. I would love to see you run them! The watering is a little tricky, but nothing bad. When you get real tall like this the buckets can be real heavy with water at the bottom and your plants can still look thirsty (in the beginning). I generally just moisten the top part of the soil. I was real worried about doing this at first, but it doesn't seem to bother anything, so good to go.. Good luck man!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2010)

That is some operation you're running there, nv!  I really do wonder who is going to smoke all of that


----------



## nvthis (Feb 6, 2010)

Believe it or not this won't last long:hubba:  My neighbor alone will put a huge dent in it. He works at a local micro brewery and keeps my refrigerator well stocked. In turn I supply his habit. He's got a real big habit. It works out pretty good in the summer. I like their summer beers. But in the winter, he makes out like a bandit!! But, he's my bro and keeps an eye on things when I'm gone.


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2010)

lets try this


----------



## nvthis (Feb 6, 2010)

That pretty funny Umbra. What beer/ brewery is that from?


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2010)

flying fish


----------



## IRISH (Feb 8, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Believe it or not this won't last long:hubba: My neighbor alone will put a huge dent in it. he's my bro and keeps an eye on things when I'm gone.


 
i prefer the old fashioned security system, it's made by rottweiller. lol...lol...

oh man,,,that lui is so sweet. thats a different pheno than mine. that looks like the mom pheno to me...did someone say it was the ortega? i'll have to see more later to get a better visual...(i can't for the life of me right now think of the moms name right now?...brain lock, ya know?)...or that sticky BK bud i just annhilated...lol...

now that pre 98 is some dark dank you got there. man , thats almost black looking, shes so dark...i can tell by her look she is dank certified. ...

very nice brother. very nice indeed...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 8, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> i prefer the old fashioned security system, it's made by rottweiller. lol...lol...
> 
> ...



And Mr. Mossberg for backup


----------



## nvthis (Feb 8, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> that looks like the mom pheno to me...did someone say it was the ortega?


 
Irish, remember she was looking pretty indy early on bro? You sayin' sweettooth? Last week she smelled like dogs butt with barely any sweetness at all. Now she smells sweet with only a hint of dogs butt left.. It's starting to get interesting. Hard to say if I will be able to squeeze in any BPOTM before Febs out..

I should be putting the ortega #2's through next round, so I will get a really good idea what that's about.

Hey Art, I got one of them  And  rem and a weatherby. One for each door.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 8, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Hey Art, I got one of them  And  rem and a weatherby. One for each door.



I didn't know you knew Mr 12 gauge, nv   I'll show you mine if you show me yours :hubba:  I know Irish has a couple, too


----------



## nvthis (Feb 8, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I didn't know you knew Mr 12 gauge, nv  I'll show you mine if you show me yours :hubba:


 
X3 

Hey guys, the DC is throwing some really cool resin curl. I'll get some pics up in the next few days so y'all can take a look...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 8, 2010)

You edited Art. Does that mean you wanna see my scatterguns? Or do you have resin curl on your plants too?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

Dude I'd be in heaven if I had a neighbor that had a micro brewery!!!!  Good Trade!  I don't even drink anymore but if someone were to give me a cold pale ale or something on a summer night...you bet your @ss I'd be drinking it!

I'm really wanting to check out these seeds from Swerve, or Raskal to...but never heard anything about the places other than the Farm, and I haven't heard good things about there.  I'll just watch yours until I can figure out how/who to get them from.  We need to get that stuff going up here around the lakes...lots of sick folks need that medicine...and they tell me it's legal to grow it here now...but I'm still scared, I don't think the cops think it's legal yet...ya know what I mean?

Anyway digging your set up man!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 9, 2010)

Swerve is part of the Cali Connection. They just had beans up at the farm. Alien crosses that all went for $300+. That's the only place any of these guys has beans right now. There's a few folks around waiting on drops, but no one has gotten anything yet. They also have their own site/forum now I ordered those Raskel beans way back in early December. Those are long gone now. I would give the Farm a shot, or wait it out for who knows how long....


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

nvthis....dogbutt really? ??  :spit: :rofl: :joint:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 9, 2010)

Hehe!:giggle: Hey hey now 2dog, I wasn't tryin' ta start no rumors up in here, honest!    

Got some early resin curl showing on the DC. Have a look...

Not too shabby for the third week in.. This here will be a bubble dream..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

u know...I had to quote ya. if you dont like it Ill take it down...hehe 

u sound kind of experienced in dog butt odors..


----------



## nvthis (Feb 9, 2010)

Welll... I don't mean to brag....


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

dude I have five in my house...thank god I have allergies.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a lot of dogs, 2dog. Hope there at least kinda small....


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

3 are tiny..2 are about 40 pounds. I clean a lot lol...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 9, 2010)

Eh, that's actually not too bad. I have had 4 mastiff crosses all at once. Luckily we owned 175 acres for them to run. Which, I might add, pretty much meant that they ran straight up to the highway to bring home whatever roadkill they could find


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

ewwww good thing they stayed off the highway...I would be a nervous wreck..


----------



## nvthis (Feb 9, 2010)

They were a rowdy bunch of thugs. We couldn't really have people come over 'cause they would meet them out on the road and proceed to tear the trim and hubcaps of their cars for them before they could make it to the house.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

those arent dogs they're dinosaurs....


----------



## nvthis (Feb 9, 2010)

Hehe! We had one that was a true killer. man, she was bad. We would have coyote come through every now and again. If they got too close to our side of the canyon all four would bale off into the woods. Then, when I woke up in the morning, she would be laying on the front lawn covered in blood. I mean like someone literally picked her up and tossed her through a wood chipper covered. I would always figure her for dead when I would find her like that. But, she would get up and I would hose her off and she never had a scratch on her. Heavy night of partying down at the creek, I guess


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

NV, I checked the Cali connection site...and they have alot of nice stuff that I would l;ove to get my hands on.  I've been told by a couple peolpe to stay away from the farm???  Have you had good experience with them?  Because I'd really like to get a pack or 2.  Can a guy find a keeper in 1 pack of their gear?

I know what you mean about the dog butt smell...I've caught myself looking around for the droppings  when handeling some vegging plants...lol


----------



## nvthis (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, despite what you have heard about the farm, they sell a lot of beans and there are folk that buy from no where else. I think any place will generate some isolated bad review at some point, but the farm has been around and still the only place that has had those beans in a while now. Look at SB. My very first order there I never got. And one order I got the beans were totally trashed (the LUI I am running now) and I got a whole 2/10 germ rate. Now, I could say SB is a total ripoff, but I won't. That's because those two experiences account for a very small percentage of the business I have done there, and when you consider the big picture, they have been pretty dang reliable and treated me pretty well. All things considered. See what I mean? Now, if the Farm has been ripping folk off right and left, their seed business would have died out already, but that's not the case. In fact, they are going hard and don't look to be slowing down at all Just food for thought there bro...


----------



## Qman (Feb 9, 2010)

Sup NV!

Hey LF, I've ordered from the farm with no problems at all. Matter of fact the DC's we have came from the farm

And, CC has got some dank gear, Swerve knows what he's doing....


----------



## nvthis (Feb 9, 2010)

Qman said:
			
		

> Sup NV!
> 
> Hey LF, I've ordered from the farm with no problems at all. Matter of fact the DC's we have came from the farm
> 
> And, CC has got some dank gear, Swerve knows what he's doing....


 
Indeed they did! Wassup Q!  You check out that nice leaf curl the DC is throwing out?


----------



## Qman (Feb 9, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> You check out that nice leaf curl the DC is throwing out?



Ahhh yes, she should start turning purp if she already hasn't...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 9, 2010)

i did'nt see no purple man. i was looking close too. soon, eh? nice. nice. sounds good...whats this about 2 dogs butt? lol..., and scatterguns? lol...

i seen arts. 'ol pistol pete scattergun.  ...

those are starting to look real nice Nv. you got two flower rooms man?


----------



## nvthis (Feb 9, 2010)

Nope bud, just the one. Sure wish I did have two though. Someday for sure. Actually, 2 1/2 flower rooms would be perfect.

It's just past week three and I can see some tips already going. I think when it starts Q said it goes pretty quick. His looked black.:hubba: 

Hey, where you been hidin' at lil' buddy?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

Well thanks for calming my nerves...your right there is alaways someone to talk sh*t about everything.....thanks man, Honestly I'd rather get it from the farm tha n the other 2 on the cali con's site...for the simple fact of I've never even heard of them....Thanks again man...you to Q!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Feb 10, 2010)

What's up nvthis
Not to interupt you boys but I have a silly question about your DIRT. My first grow I had low PH problems using SS I thought that it was from not letting it sit long enough after mixing. But I have some of that same mix that has been sitting for months in 7 gal pots. I just tested it and it's testing low. 5.6
I added a few table spoons of hydrated lime and then flushed before I transplanted into them. 
My question is have you or oman had low ph problems with the SS mix?

Peace MBT


----------



## Qman (Feb 10, 2010)

*mikeybtoken* - I _have_ run into issues with low pH on the runoff in my SS, I added a little more lime and it's now in the 6~6.3 area (I will add more lime to my next batch). I also water @ 7.0 with R/O, Ca/Mg and, Bud Candy at week 1, 3 & 6, that's it.

I let my soil 'cook' in str8 100~120 degree sun for about a month and a half, the hotter the better. SS will 'cook at 50 degrees and above from what I've read, doesn't seem right to me tho  . I just used the last (well saved some for top dress) of my first batch. Waiting for the weather to warm up to make another batch with some tweaks.

*NOTE:* I've never had a pH issue with the plants, my last grow my runoff pH was 5.7~5.9 and, I never saw my plants show any sort of effects from it...


----------



## Qman (Feb 10, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I think when it starts Q said it goes pretty quick. His looked black.:hubba:



Just to show how purple these are...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

dang Q!  Those are black!  I've never seen buds that dark!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 10, 2010)

Qman said:
			
		

> Just to show how purple these are...


 
Yeeah!! Haha! Q, that's some sick @ss bud right there brother! I got one joint of that stuff left.. Been saving it. And saving it. Think it's time to smoooooke it!!!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 10, 2010)

Qman said:
			
		

> Just to show how purple these are...


 
yeah, I put some of this through my grinder and ended up with a fat pile of coffee grounds!!! :confused2: :rofl: :fly:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 10, 2010)

hows it go NV? cant wait for next round of girly pics. holy hell Q those are dark. i had some outdoor early misty that was real dark, but not like that. those dark buds trip me out. i have cell photo only so its not really worthy of a post


----------



## Qman (Feb 10, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Been saving it. And saving it. Think it's time to smoooooke it!!!



Anytime bro...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 11, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> hows it go NV? cant wait for next round of girly pics. holy hell Q those are dark. i had some outdoor early misty that was real dark, but not like that. those dark buds trip me out. i have cell photo only so its not really worthy of a post


 
Haha! Hey man, I just put some up on Monday?  

I'll get some more up here soon. Probably this weekend


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> i did'nt see no purple man. i was looking close too. soon, eh? nice. nice. sounds good...whats this about 2 dogs butt? lol..., and scatterguns? lol...
> 
> my butt doesnt stink thank you very much!...now my dogs might.   I have a cold and couldnt tell ya..


----------



## nvthis (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok here's a couple. Deep Chunk and 'Banana Kush'

DC- Some of these are already stacking up. The trichs are piling on and the purple is rushing in fast. How's that for 3.5 weeks? I know these are looking pretty cool, but let's understand each other for a minute. These ARE NOT 'the one'. We will find the one and when we do, she ought to be a real mind blower.

BK- she already smells sweeter and stronger than the Green Crack. Startin' to look good...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

nvthis...they look nice. deep purple stems..makes me so anxious for my pk to veg and bloom...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, this plant is a trip. It's supposed to be as pure an indy as you can get. The leaves on these things are crazy. They don't thin up a bit in flower, not at all. All the trichs are pushing out of the bottoms of the leaves as well.

The leaf bottoms are flushing purp quick. Another week and there shouldn't be any doubt where this bud is headed. Did you catch the pic Q put up on page 5? Crazy.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

the pics of the nugs that are so dark they look liek dog doo? yes I saw em..now what I want to know is how to you judge trichs on bud that color?


----------



## nvthis (Feb 11, 2010)

Kinda tough when the trichs start turnin' purple too.... I can tell you though, from Q's bud, that these are covered. The hash from DC is supposed to be absolutely top line exceptional, a true stand out. I can't vouch for that yet, but this will have to be explored.

I am hoping these will be looking good enough to make an entry to this months BPOTM. They may have to wait until next month..


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 11, 2010)

wow you got some deep chunk? i remember i bought an ounce of that a couple years back when i was looking to buy an eighth. good strain.. haven't seen any since then.
is that from seed?

2dog^you got a grow journal going for that pk? i wanna :watchplant:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey hey Chuck, welcome bro. This is from seed, and going back to seed  We started with 8 and will end up with quite a few more then that when we are finished. We will be looking to improve the taste and yield soon with a little in house work. we have a few things to try it with. See how it goes. 

Hey, Kasgrow posted up tonight about his rom. We got it at the same place, but had completely different results. He's saying his came out smelling/tasting like tootsie rolls (against my super piney flavor). Should be kinda fun to see where yours fits in eh?

Well folks, time to call it for tonight. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> wow you got some deep chunk? i remember i bought an ounce of that a couple years back when i was looking to buy an eighth. good strain.. haven't seen any since then.
> is that from seed?
> 
> 2dog^you got a grow journal going for that pk? i wanna :watchplant:


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48044


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48152


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2010)

Whooo's got a pot farm? 


I am totally out of space. The bubba, banana, crack and urkle blew up a bit and did not maintain the intended cola only profile. Ooops!:giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

how big is that space nvthis? hopefully they dont push out too much more..how far are they from the light?


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> how big is that space nvthis? hopefully they dont push out too much more..how far are they from the light?


 
They are anywhere from 14" to 20" from my 1000w. The usable space is about 4x6 with standard ceiling. Yeah, hopefully they won't push out much more. I think I'm gonna end up with trichome smears all over my mylar as it is. It will probably have to be changed out


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

do you have a room you can use and section off? ...am I being nosey? youre the only one on for me to bug lucky guy...do you mostly grow in tents or will you do outdoors soon?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 12, 2010)

is that last pic the urkle? looks tasty


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> is that last pic the urkle? looks tasty


 
Nope, that's the DC. She's gonna be a real beauty!

2dog- No, I have this space for flower and my veg room (I got pics somewhere around here..) I made myself with a handful of lumber, paint and panda. It doesn't look like I will be doing any outdoor this year. Last year I was really disappointed, but this year.. I am kinda looking forward to taking a break this summer. I will keep some bonzai moms alive and have a pretty decent stock of seed for next fall, but that's it I think. I may be going to So Cal this summer and do a little strain hunting again but really just gonna take it easy and get ready for our MP Christmas Harvest Fest next year.


----------



## Trafic (Feb 12, 2010)

Did you spray down those leaves and dip them in sugar?    That's a super nice looking cola. 

What kind of lights are you going to use on your bonsai moms?


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2010)

Yo NV...........Damn nice!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

nvthis when do you sleep lol?  sounds like a good summer not worrying about the grow.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> nvthis when do you sleep lol? sounds like a good summer not worrying about the grow.


 
Haha! Yeah, I know. I get like 3-5 hours a night. That's not good. But I think too much. I would rather be on here hanging with the family in the middle of the night then laying in bed staring at the ceiling. It's been a problem all my life. Some times the weed works real nice, some times it goes completely opposite. Most strains that put folk out don't work for me, so I am always searching for that perfect mix. I can tell you, if it weren't for herb I would only be getting that 3-5 hours every 3-4 days. Lack of sleep in a killer. I know this and it really concerns me.

Hey trafic, they will hold under flo's. Really, especially with bonsai, holding a plant means the focus on good quality light will shift. What I mean is I am not looking for fast growth, obviously, so these plants get just enough light to survive. Same with nutes. Again, not looking for growth, but trying to find some stasis. The plants will be alive and well, but hardly active.

Thanks Chef!


----------



## IRISH (Feb 12, 2010)

yo ho ho, and a DC Bud. ...

whats up my brother? ...sleep dep is a biotcchhh. i got it too, so you've noticed. but, all is not gloomy my fine trich laden friend. you have the solution to all your dreams right there. LUI. BAM. it's kinda like that. if thats the Ortega pheno, better get the recliner outfitted with seatbelts, and remote. lol. lol...you know i'm an old school toker, right? well, that there LUI knocked me out for a solid 8. ...first 8 hours i had in one night in prolly 10 years. ...

she starts out with a bang. it was a slow half hour-45 min down hill slide. straight to the recliner, and out...my lil woman could'nt believe i was asleep this long. said she kept checking to see if i was still of this world.  ...

i never remember much about the high at all when toking this. it's because i fall out fast. i know to only smoke this if i'm ready to sleep for that solid 8...i hope you get this pheno brother...my bro PuffnStuff still has this girl in mom form.  ...i still got about a quarter of this. one small bowl, is all the Dr. orders...

See Yaaa...Irish...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2010)

May she be the silver bullet bro!


----------



## Tact (Feb 12, 2010)

Gah you have a deep-sea organism living on the top of your plants. Oh wait thats a bud!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

Check this out. DC #1, this is MP. MP, this is DC #1. She's a real beauty huh? Y'all like her? Man, she's got the resin curl goin' on and you know she's gonna be sticky as all git out. Mmmmm, nice.. Y'all like her? Y'all think she's pretty? No?


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

Good. 'Cause I killed her just now. My hands are sticky with her and I can still smell her in the room. She cheated on me and for that, she had to die.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, c'mon now! Y'all know how NV does. Can't be poppin nanners in my plans. Hated to loose her. Guess I should keep her around for hash? She's only four weeks. What do you all think? Too soon for hash even? Yeah, I just don't know about that one. I caught the nanners as they were just barely peeking out. Glad for that!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 13, 2010)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!! that sucks man! the purdiest plant & whamo in yo face tranny. makes me wanna go shower now. cant hurt to try some bubble w/ her.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!! that sucks man! the purdiest plant & whamo in yo face tranny. makes me wanna go shower now. cant hurt to try some bubble w/ her.


 
Oh well, I got 10 more  I rough trimmed the bud and dropped it in the deep freeze. I don't know that she was prettiest though. She was called #1 from birth.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 13, 2010)

I would make motivational posters out of before and after chop pics.  Hang the posters in the grow area so the other girls are clear what happens if they go transgender .  Be sure to circle the nanner - plants aren't all that smart.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

Hehe! Now that's funny Art... Better then yelling at them...


----------



## warfish (Feb 13, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I would make motivational posters out of before and after chop pics. Hang the posters in the grow area so the other girls are clear what happens if they go transgender . Be sure to circle the nanner - plants aren't all that smart.


 
Art, you always make me laugh 

Too bad on the nanners nvthis.  I must say though your presentation of her to us was entertaining though, hehe


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL....you guys crack me up!  Sorry on the nanners NV!  I'm assuming you got her from seed, and not cloned from the dispensary??  Oh crap...I forgot you had those light problems awhile back....do you think thats what brought this out?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

nanners suck sorry bro...atleast you have all the others so you will be set til fall...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> LOL....you guys crack me up! Sorry on the nanners NV! I'm assuming you got her from seed, and not cloned from the dispensary?? Oh crap...I forgot you had those light problems awhile back....do you think thats what brought this out?


 
It's getting a little long now, but I suppose it could be possible. No matter, I didn't want her in my seed mix. Guess I will have settle for stronger and more stable seed


----------



## Qman (Feb 13, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I would make motivational posters out of before and after chop pics.  Hang the posters in the grow area so the other girls are clear what happens if they go transgender .  Be sure to circle the nanner - plants aren't all that smart.



That was funny Art

That sux NV! are you growing #3? how's she coming? 

You know my extreme distaste for hermies....


----------



## nvthis (Feb 14, 2010)

Qman said:
			
		

> That was funny Art
> 
> That sux NV! are you growing #3? how's she coming?
> 
> You know my extreme distaste for hermies....


 
I know bro. And, as much as it may hurt, we are obligated to do the right thing. Chop chop!  Everything else is proceeding as expected.

#3 is the biggest one in the group. But, ironically, doesn't seem to be the biggest budder? At least not to date. If she pics up the pace she will easily overtake the others, but so far she is lolligagging a bit.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 14, 2010)

ok. good. good. cross the t's, and dot the eyes. lol...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 14, 2010)

_"i don't know how to grow good weed. i'm just winging it..."_ 

Haha! Irish, what the heck??? Yer a wingman now????


----------



## moaky (Feb 14, 2010)

wow i know its near the end but i got to hanf for these beauty's  i read this whole post and i think i missed where you said the LUI came from.  its a cross from ortega and ?  i have been givin a plant called lui but they crossed it with afgoo and we call it lui goey now.  its actually a mother in my grow.  i'm gonna take a cut sometime next week and put them in my bloom room when they rooot to see which mother is the best out of the four.  i wonder though if it comes from the same source.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 14, 2010)

LUI stands for Legend's Ultimate Indica. She is still available from the breeder. I got mine at SBay. It's a sweettooth x ortega #2. I also have ortega #2 beans I will germ tonight. Really, friend Irish's high recommendations back when I first came to MP talked me into trying her.

I have grown the afgooey as well. It's a fav around here. Especially with Qman. He rocks it. Good stuff. Should be a nice cross.

Hey Irish, my LUI is starting to pack on all the goodies bro. She's a late froster, but looks like she will be on line with everything else. Man, she is smelling so sweet right now.


----------



## Qman (Feb 14, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> #3 is the biggest one in the group. But, ironically, doesn't seem to be the biggest budder? At least not to date. If she pics up the pace she will easily overtake the others, but so far she is lolligagging a bit.



She won't produce much cept for more foliage . She was the biggest producer out of all my DC's. Your in your 4th week right? you should be seeing lots of purple. What temps do you run your room at? mine was in the low 70's most the time, that probably helped...

I'll be updating my journal this week...


----------



## Qman (Feb 14, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> lui goey now



YUM :hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 14, 2010)

Qman said:
			
		

> She won't produce much cept for more foliage . She was the biggest producer out of all my DC's. Your in your 4th week right? you should be seeing lots of purple. What temps do you run your room at? mine was in the low 70's most the time, that probably helped...
> 
> I'll be updating my journal this week...


 
Wow, that's too bad. She is one of the weaker budders, but way frosty. I am not seeing lots of purple, but it is there. I am 62-ish at night and 74-78 during lights on. At what point did you hit complete purple with her Q? All the tips of the buds are going and the undersides of the leaves (though they don't yet have that 'black' look yours had)


----------



## moaky (Feb 14, 2010)

have you guys tried that head band yet.  i did one outdoor last year and it was chunky and wha myfriend and i call fire.  packed with the trichomes.  now i want to fly to amsterdamn to grap some headband kush beans from the green place.  yum


----------



## sike89 (Feb 14, 2010)

i hate having to kill a plant.. makes me feel bad for some reason id love to get a male plant and then plant it in a public area or something.. i think it would be awesome


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 15, 2010)

that is such a good idea. if i ever have to murder i'm gonna take a late night mission and plant it somewhere random. sit across the street the next morning sipping on coffee getting kicks of of peoples reactions....:rofl: 

i'd say that would be way more fun then chopping him up


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

dont plant him by my house! I dont want bastard seedlings... :holysheep:


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 15, 2010)

oh yeah they spread huh.... maybe not such a good idea lol


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

the only catch..........yup man..


----------



## nvthis (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah it's kind like spreading a disease or something.. Best just to cut out the infection and burn it


----------



## nvthis (Feb 15, 2010)

*SCRAPPED!*

*My sincerest apologies to anyone following this grow thread. It has been cancelled. *

Due to an unstable condition in my grow room, I have no choice but to eliminate this entire grow. Circumstances beyond my control have forced me to abandon the goal to which this grow was intended. At that point, all is lost and no further need to continue exists. I will be preparing for the next round beginning immediately. C y'all in about a month!​

~NV


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 15, 2010)

my sincere condolence for your loss nvthis. 
xox
OHC


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 15, 2010)

damn NV, thats terrible!!! really sorry to hear that... :cry: oh well, better just get that grow room on point for next time like you said...


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Whoa! Extra green mojo fer your next NV!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 15, 2010)

:holysheep: :48:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man!  Better luck on the next one!


----------



## nvthis (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello? hey, can you hear me? Hey!


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

What?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't hear a thing. speak up man.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 9, 2010)

Complete carnage. A total disaster.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 9, 2010)

It doesn't look good. It would take a miracle to get this back...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 9, 2010)

Doh!  Bad news, nv!  Love the condo buckets, though! Over!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 9, 2010)

so nv, what exactly happened?


----------

